# The Wacky Hand Gold Electro-Chron



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The wacky hand Wittnauer Electro-Chrons are a bit of a favourite on this Forum and several of us have one or more examples.

I bought my first one from Roy (RLT fame) about 10 years ago. But the real connoisseur of these watches is Martinus Scriblerus (Dave) who, I'm quite sure, is the world authority on these watches ( :notworthy ; he also has some real jems in his collection including Yankee baseball presentation watches.

But the thing that these watches all have in common is that they are stainless steel cased watches, with chromed wacky hands and silver markers / chapter rings on the dial. Example below:










Dave and I have met many times over the years, so he knows what I have lurking in pots etc hidden away in my workshop. About a month ago, he said "Do you think that this ebay item might be a good donor for your gold wacky Electro-Chron movement?". I had no idea what he was talking about, having long since forgotten about the movement he was referring to, but he reminded me and he won the donor watch for me.

Here it is, before any cleaning. As you can see, it is gold but it does not have the famous wacky hands that are found on the steel version. Most gold Wittnauer Electro-Chrons are in gold-filled cases but, as you can see in the images below, this is a gold capped stainless steel case, and the gold really is quite thick --- Omega also did thick gold capped stainless steel cased watch. It ccame with the rare original Wittnauer bracelet which is also gold capped. It is almost too good to use as a donor.





































More to this story in my next post, but need to pop out for a couple of hours.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks great Paul, I look forward to reading more about it later.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is the movement, dial and hands that have been living in a pot for the last 5 or 6 years. No idea where I got from; probably eBay though.










It is the only gold example of this style of hands and dial that Dave and I have ever seen, so it clearly needed to be put into a suitable case, and this case above seems perfect for it. Following photos of the cleaned case and bracelet plus new crystal:





































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And a few group photos of steel and gold together:





































Last of all, thanks to Dave for helping me put this one together.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

All I can say is WOW! Beautiful examples, Paul.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:notworthy: Paul!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

That is good work, very impressive


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

looking forward to seeing this watch in person on my trip to England this fall. Glad I was able to help out with this one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No mention of the gold dialled version in the literature:










But there is mention of the 14K Gold Capped Electro-Chron "B" model on the order form (never noticed this before!). It's a shame there are no pictures, however, as I'm sure this "B" model would probably have had the standard dial and hands that this donor watch has.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Great work Paul, it's a thing of beauty!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

The steel one is an absolute beauty.


----------

